# help 99 altima cv axle



## junior914 (Jun 24, 2005)

okay so how do you get the cv axle out of the 99 altima. i am trying to get the passenger side axle out. And i gotta have it done tonight or my wife is gonna have my butt.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

junior914 said:


> okay so how do you get the cv axle out of the 99 altima. i am trying to get the passenger side axle out. And i gotta have it done tonight or my wife is gonna have my butt.


your best bet would be to purchase a haynes manual. otherwise, remove the passenger side wheel, remove the big nut on the end of the shaft, remove the tie rod from the knuckle, remove the 3 10mm bolts from the axle shaft and pull that sucker right out. if you need more room, you can even pull the brake line clip and the 2 strut mount bolts that are located above the rotor... very simple job. 
you should need:
big socket for the axle shaft - i cant remember the size offhand
10mm wrench
17mm wrench and socket
a pickle fork for the tie rod end
jack and jack stand.


----------

